

Ask HN: what is your opinion of meteor? - cabbeer

(for those who don&#x27;t know what I&#x27;m talking about: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meteor.com&#x2F; )<p>Meteor is very &quot;omakase&quot; (opinionated) framework.<p>It&#x27;s being developed as a &quot;product&quot; by funded start-up, unlike  rails or django which were created to help build a product for a company, and relies on a lot of bleeding edge technologies (mongodb database for example).<p>It&#x27;s also competing with products from companies with some really smart people (e.g. blaze vs react by facebok).<p>I haven&#x27;t personally worked with any developers who have experience meteor. I was wondering where the communities opinion of the framework stands? Is it an overly ambitious technical experimentation, or the future of web development?
======
datashaman
Start here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=meteor#!/comment/forever/0/meteor](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=meteor#!/comment/forever/0/meteor)

~~~
cabbeer
That's the first place I started! There's not a lot of discussion around the
current release (0.8), so much has changed since the project started I wanted
some more topical information.

~~~
datashaman
I doubt you'll find anyone willing to discuss Meteor (again), without a
significant changelog entry or something hugely different happens with the
product.

Possibly one of the most over-discussed products ever, IMHO.

